# Naruto Sprites



## Onezumi_Megami (Dec 1, 2004)

I have some, but I need better ones of Gaara and Ino. Anyone know where the hell I can find them? 

Not exactly having an easy time here. I'm a spriter- any of you been to Planet Zebeth you've seen my comics, I'm also Cyrus.


----------



## ShinoAburame (Dec 3, 2004)

Onezumi_Megami said:
			
		

> I have some, but I need better ones of Gaara and Ino. Anyone know where the hell I can find them?
> 
> Not exactly having an easy time here. I'm a spriter- any of you been to Planet Zebeth you've seen my comics, I'm also Cyrus.


Are you by any chance a mormon?


----------



## aLkeMiSt (Dec 4, 2004)

LMao... wow, what a mean thing to say >XD


----------



## Hayabusa (Dec 4, 2004)

ShinoAburame said:
			
		

> Are you by any chance a mormon?


By any chance do you know how to spell?


----------



## Eden (Oct 14, 2005)

can someone please give me a site where i can find lots of sprites so i can make a comic or a good cmoice site?


----------



## skmt999 (Oct 14, 2005)

do a google search. That's how the rest of us find them. I'll tell you that the only decent site out there is deekman's. Good luck, and may the sporks be with you.


----------



## Eden (Oct 14, 2005)

whats the url for that? is it just deekman.com or what?


----------



## Hagane no Renkinjutsushi (Oct 15, 2005)

Eden said:
			
		

> whats the url for that? is it just deekman.com or what?



Omg.. just type deekman in google..


----------



## Shanoa (Oct 15, 2005)

How can i choose my icons and stuff like that?


----------



## Jink (Oct 15, 2005)

Hagane no Renkinjutsushi said:
			
		

> Omg.. just type deekman in google..



they closed it down


----------



## SeruraRenge (Oct 15, 2005)

Hayabusa said:
			
		

> By any chance do you know how to spell?


he spelled it right...unless you thought he meant moron


----------



## skmt999 (Oct 15, 2005)

Deekmans is down? 
Damn. That's bad news. There really aren't any other good places to grab Naru sprites.
I'm glad I saved even the ones I didn't think I was going to use. :sweat


----------



## Fususu Manasusu (Oct 15, 2005)

NarutoFever

found those(naruto, sasuke, sakura & lee) on my pc.


----------



## Seiteki Kakashi (Oct 15, 2005)

this is my photobucket and I have a few sprite sheets.


----------



## Intelig3ntRetard (May 7, 2006)

*yo*

Does anyone know where to get some sprite backgrounds?


----------



## Uchiha Itachi 123 (Sep 16, 2006)

All of Deekman's sprites are at his girlfriends site. Here it is.

Tsuyokiss.05.Your-Mom.F99CF345.avi


----------



## rovin_itachi (Mar 3, 2007)

*WTF*

u all know nun of you rly havent talked about Naruto sprites


----------



## narutokungames (Nov 9, 2009)

I found some good Naruto Sprites here  ... Im still looking for Hokages Sprites.


----------



## Yush (Nov 9, 2009)

_No offence, but the sprites there are all crap.
They're all edits of some other SND sprites, mostly Deidara.

Just type in sprite database if you need any sprites, and if what you're looking for isn't there, make your own.

Edits are too fail._


----------



## Narutofan555 (Oct 18, 2010)

This might be the best website for finding the naruto best quality sprites 



you can submit some sprites as well as finding good quality sprites here as well!
It's a good website.


----------



## pedobearr (Oct 27, 2010)

I think Mugen has some Naruto sprites.


----------

